# Fit Sheet for Yakima King Joe 3 trunk rack?



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anybody have a Fit Sheet for a Yakima King Joe trunk rack? I can't find mine and without it, I can't fit the rack on the trunk perfectly. Would prefer to do it exactly as designed. The arms are adjustable. I need to know the distance between the two support bars for my vehicle. I have a 2001 Toyota Corolla with no spoiler on the trunk.

thanks,


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, I sent Yakima an email and they got me the info. For anybody who cares it's 18.5" from edge to edge.


----------



## jololi (Dec 4, 2008)

*Yakima Joe Fit Sheet*

I had the same question, but for a different vehicle. I found the Joe Fit Sheet here: http://www.racksforall.com/productimages/yakima/pdf/8002604.pdf


----------

